# Graves' and Cancer; please read.



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

I have found that Cancer seems to sometimes present as hyper. This has been personal observation on my part after years and years on various boards and forums.

As you read on,you will hit on the Graves' comments.

Thyrotropin Suppressive Therapy in Thyroid Carcinoma: What Are the Targets?

http://jcem.endojournals.org/cgi/content/full/93/4/1167


----------

